
“Google will buy Twitter” - Anon84
http://seb2point0.com/web-20/google-will-buy-twitter
======
JayNeely
So that Google can neglect it into atrophy the same way it did with Dodgeball
and Jaiku? I doubt it.

~~~
villageidiot
And GrandCentral.

------
gamble
What would motivate a company like Google to pay top dollar for a niche, one-
product company with no revenue like Twitter? The smart thing for an acquirer
to do would be to wait until prospective targets are tapped out and can hear
the wolves at the door. It isn't like there's a lot of potential suitors right
now. The era of large acquisitions is over.

------
iamdave
Twitter snubbed Facebook. And as far as tech media pundits are concerned, _you
do not do that_. Furthermore, can we PLEASE stop with the acquisition
speculation?

~~~
arockwell
From what I could tell Facebook was only offering their stock not cash. I
can't blame Twitter for turning them down.

Also, why would google care in the first place that they snubbed facebook (or
any other purchaser for that matter)?

------
Zev
Why? What would Google get from this? That they couldn't get from just
indexing Twitter on their own, I mean.

------
est
Unless twitter start using python? LOL

